# Health Insurance while living abroad



## HollyOlly (23 Jan 2009)

Planning on leaving Ireland in the coming months for a year or a few. Want to keep up my health insurance so that there is no gap on my return in case i need to claim (touch wood). I think i should just go with the cheapest insurer on the cheapest plan while i am away. Is this wise? Can i change insurer/ a plan mid-year or do i have to wait until the next renewal date?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (23 Jan 2009)

You can change insurer at any time, not just renewal. However, changing plan mid-year depends on the insurer. I think VHI have something in their rules about only being able to upgrade at renewal, but I don't know if they apply this in practice. 

A few issues to consider:

1) All health insurers specify that their cover is only for people living in Ireland for a total of 6 months or more in the year. They may be entitled to refuse claims if they suspect that you are abroad for more than that and may ask for proof of residence. When I was working in BUPA, this was mainly to prevent people making claims for treatment abroad, which is a bit different from what you're considering.

2) If you go for the cheapest plan, an "upgrade" waiting period may apply should you choose to increase your cover when you return. This means that if you have a condition before you increase your cover *and* get treatment for this condition up to two years after increasing your cover, then your claim will be paid as if you were on the lower level of cover. This might mean you have a large shortfall to pay depending on the plan you're on and the hospital you used. So, if you went for the cheapest level of cover, then this is the cover you would receive if you came back to Ireland for treatment. Of course, this level of cover might be what you want, but better to know now than then.

Other options to consider would be getting Global health insurance. VHI offer this kind of cover as do BUPA International. Prices vary depending on age and location.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oracle24 (24 Jan 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> You can change insurer at any time, not just renewal. However, changing plan mid-year depends on the insurer. I think VHI have something in their rules about only being able to upgrade at renewal, but I don't know if they apply this in practice.
> 
> A few issues to consider:
> 
> ...



A relative of mine is currently paying 3K a year for health insurance in Ireland but is spending half the year living in Spain and will continue to do so. Is it possible for her to get private insurance from an insurer in Spain (far cheaper than in Ireland) that would be accepted in Ireland? Is there any agreement between insurers in different countries re this sort of situation?


Thanks


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Jan 2009)

I don't know alot about health insurers abroad so I can't tell you what Spanish insurers offer or cover. What she should check though is if the product will cover her to travel abroad for treament and, if it does, how does she claim? Will she have to pay the costs and claim back through receipts or will the insurer pay the claim directly to the hospital and doctors involved. Also, will Irish hospitals recognise her Spanish insurance or will they ask for payment upfront anyway?

Regarding agreements between insurers, there was something called an Interfund Transfer Agreement whereby listed insurers would recognise the time spent with other insurers on the list when you transferred. I'm not sure if that's still going, and even if it is, I don't think any Irish insurers are on that list (it's up to each insurer if they wish to sign up to it or not). I'm not aware of anything where one insurer would pay for another insurer's claim.


----------



## Oracle24 (25 Jan 2009)

NovaFlare77 said:


> I don't know alot about health insurers abroad so I can't tell you what Spanish insurers offer or cover. What she should check though is if the product will cover her to travel abroad for treament and, if it does, how does she claim? Will she have to pay the costs and claim back through receipts or will the insurer pay the claim directly to the hospital and doctors involved. Also, will Irish hospitals recognise her Spanish insurance or will they ask for payment upfront anyway?
> 
> Regarding agreements between insurers, there was something called an Interfund Transfer Agreement whereby listed insurers would recognise the time spent with other insurers on the list when you transferred. I'm not sure if that's still going, and even if it is, I don't think any Irish insurers are on that list (it's up to each insurer if they wish to sign up to it or not). I'm not aware of anything where one insurer would pay for another insurer's claim.



Thanks for your reply. My relative is 70 yrs of age and is in good health. What she is actually trying to do is get insurance in Spain which is far cheaper than the equivalent in Ireland and then use it for any medical expenses which she may incur in Ireland. She would  generally deal with all medical issues in Ireland.


----------



## HollyOlly (27 Jan 2009)

Thanks for your helpful reply NovaFlare77.


----------

